# Angleton, TX-10-65-0147,F, blk, Extremely Sweet!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

0-65-0147  *Shepherd*

* Medium







Young







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 10-65-0147 *

Click to see
full size

   





*More About 10-65-0147*


OUR SITE IS FOR THE PURPOSE OF HELPING FIND MISSING LOVED ONES OR FOR RESCUE GROUPS TO HELP SAVE FROM OUR FACILITIES. WE DO NOT ADOPT TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. FEMALE EXTREMELY SWEET SHEPHERD. YOUNG. VERY LOVING. PICKED UP IN BRAZORIA AREA. CAME IN 2-17-10 

*My Contact Info*



Brazoria County Sheriffs Office Livestock /Animal Control
Angleton, TX
979-388-2365
 

 [email protected]


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Same with this girl - I can pull her if a rescue can commit.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

gosh she is beautiful! i wish I was closer!


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Today is probably her last day


----------



## kfyffe (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be willing to donate to getting her out TODAY, if there was someone near Angleton who could go and get her and hold her for a few days.


----------



## kfyffe (Dec 17, 2009)

She is safe!!
Blue Angel GSD rescue in San Antonio, TX is pulling her out and taking care of her.
I spoke to the director of the rescue this evening on the phone and she said this dog is safe.


----------

